
Python creator says no to 2.8; time for Python 3 - pixelmonkey
https://twitter.com/amontalenti/status/455343973842710529
======
SEMW
Mildly alarmist. Yes, there isn't going to be a 2.8, but on the other hand
2.7's being supported until 2020.[1] So it's not like you're going to be
unsupported if you don't transition in the next 10 seconds.

[1] [http://legacy.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0373/#maintenance-
rele...](http://legacy.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0373/#maintenance-releases)

------
dekhn
Good bye Python! The only transition handled with less skill was Perl 6.

~~~
a3n
I'm still programming happily in 2.7, it's (obviously) more than viable.
Increasing numbers of people are programming happily in 3.X. People are
getting real work done in both languages.

Is this really a problem for more than a handful of unfortunate niche-
dwellers? Can a niche-dweller comment?

